# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Open Bionics Creates a Fiber Optic, Crystal covered 3D Printed Robotic Arm

## Eddie

Show says that prosthetic hands and arms can't be fashionable.  Certainly don't tell that to actress Grace Mandeville.  She was the recipient of a new 3D printed robotic prosthetic arm from Open Bionics.  It uses fiber optics, and is covered in beautiful crystals.  It also utilizes EMG sensors above the elbow in order to allow Grace to use her back muscles to control hand movement.  Grace donned the new hand at a Wearables convention in London, and people on hand thought that it was just a decorative glove being worn over a real hand.  That's how realistic, elegant, and beautiful it was.  Read and see more about this at: http://3dprint.com/50920/open-bionics-3d-printed-arm/

----------


## raysspl

It's well done that it can be passed off as an arm glove. Solid execution in terms of both design & engineering.

----------

